# drying towel



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

so, what's the best drying towel you fine chaps recommend?

mines getting a bit long in the tooth now i think, so willing to try the better ones now


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

This one is the best I have used and I have used most of the top ones

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/purestar-duplex-drying-towel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Im going to give this method a try. Ordered 10 of them still waiting for them to show up and give them a try


----------



## VW_Ben (Apr 5, 2013)

I have had the Chemical Guys Wooly Mammouth Towel for a few years now and I have to say it is the best towel I have ever bought. It is huge in size and soaks up a hell of a lot of water. It is super soft and I can't recommend it enough. Just a warning. - it is big!!!

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/chemical-guys-wooly-mammoth-drying-towel


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

The Griot’s PFM drying towel is a good one and is sold in different sizes. The medium towel works great for me.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Klin, either the duo xl or evo
https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/product-page/klin-korea-large-evo-towel

https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/product-page/large-duo-drying-towel


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Autoglym InstaDry if you want something different from a normal towel.

https://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product/autoglym-instadry-incredibly-absorbent-drying-cloth/

The absorbancy is unreal on them! Although don't expect a thick fluffy drying towel.


----------



## Merc5152 (Jul 16, 2017)

Plus 1 for the Klin duo XL. Just used it for the first time and it’s incredible. Best one I’ve used by far.


----------



## CleanGirl (Mar 27, 2017)

Drinker XL for me, love it 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/in2Detaili...TF8&qid=1546511277&sr=8-1&keywords=drinker+xl


----------



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

My vote goes to either the GYEON Silk Dryer or Duplex towel from CYC linked above, both quality towels with the Duplex taking the edge in absorbancy imo.

Cant go wrong with alot of the suggested towels too

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

markcaughey said:


> The Pluffle - A Drying Towel That's Easy to Handle - YouTube
> 
> Im going to give this method a try. Ordered 10 of them still waiting for them to show up and give them a try





VW_Ben said:


> I have had the Chemical Guys Wooly Mammouth Towel for a few years now and I have to say it is the best towel I have ever bought. It is huge in size and soaks up a hell of a lot of water. It is super soft and I can't recommend it enough. Just a warning. - it is big!!!
> 
> https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/chemical-guys-wooly-mammoth-drying-towel


Both of these are good - I have both in my drying towel collection !


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Auto finesse aqua drying towel


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

drying towels is one of those 'ask 10 people = get 10 different products'.

I myself have tried meguairs waffle weave type, cheapies from ebay, silverback XL and currently on the kiln duo's (my favourite so far)

To be honest ive not read many posts where people aren't happy with the towel they use.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

^^^^ this! 
You'll get so many different recommendations that you'll end up non the wiser lol :doublesho


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Benfr16 said:


> Auto finesse aqua drying towel


I have an auto f drying towel. Green from cp4l. Not a great lover of it if I'm honest


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Drying has always been the bane of my existence. Hate using drying aids cos they don’t seem to lubricate. And I always have tonnes of streaks anyway. So end up going round after 15-20 mins to buff out all the streaks and watermarks anyway. 

And god in summer it’s even worse!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

TonyHill said:


> ^^^^ this!
> You'll get so many different recommendations that you'll end up non the wiser lol :doublesho


 .... seems like a weekly question on here and usual replies.
There will be another tomorrow.:lol:


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

CG Wooly Mammoth for me.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

There’s only one - Klin Korea Duo drying towel. Best by a mile.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

After trying a few my fave drying towel is Prestige Car Care's Big Yellow
https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...ducts/prestige-car-cares-legendary-big-yellow
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=355321

Always come back to this one


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

matty.13 said:


> This one is the best I have used and I have used most of the top ones
> 
> https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/purestar-duplex-drying-towel


Agreed, out of all the towels we stock these are the ones we recommend if anyone asks directly.


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

The Purestar duplex drying towels are fantastic , I've just got myself another I was that impressed . 

Mark


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i've gone for the KKD silverback, blame the forensic detailing channel on you tube, was good watching the demonstration, but will keep in mind all of your suggestions, as I'm bound to need a back up

:thumb:


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

If you want a twisted pile towel then you can't do better than the one from in2detailing, best towel I've used to date.

https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/prod...dual-twisted-pile-drying-towel-70-x-90cm.html


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

First use of a twisted drying towel is this
https://detailedonline.co.uk/collec.../big-twisted-pile-grey-drying-towel-74-x-90cm it's bloody brilliant. Is it any different from the others? I don't know but I love it, will be ordering more in the future.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CleanYourCar said:


> Agreed, out of all the towels we stock these are the ones we recommend if anyone asks directly.


CYC , how about a little group buy on these with Free delivery as you seem to have a nice level in stock? I need another for a back up to the similar one I have already:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> CYC , how about a little group buy on these with Free delivery as you seem to have a nice level in stock? I need another for a back up to the similar one I have already:thumb:


Oooooooo sounds like an idea :thumb:


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

why not Avoid the whole issue totally and get one of the air blower car dryers 
no risk of marring the paint with dragging/patting, no need to wring out the towel (and drip water down the top of your wellie,,,) and it can blow ALL the leaves away as well ,,


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

andy__d said:


> why not Avoid the whole issue totally and get one of the air blower car dryers
> no risk of marring the paint with dragging/patting, no need to wring out the towel (and drip water down the top of your wellie,,,) and it can blow ALL the leaves away as well ,,


I have had one I used one for years the Aeolus Turbo one, its great for shuts and wheels and grill if away to coat etc, but doing the whole car not for me takes far to long


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> Oooooooo sounds like an idea :thumb:


Yes where is CYC when we need them, my paypal is ready:thumb:


----------



## claymore (Aug 21, 2017)

I have a silverback and wanted another towel as normally have a couple of cars to do at the same time. For the other towel decided to try the Klin, duo and only used it a couple of times but prefer it to the silverback.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

My Pluffle towels arrived yesterday, Going to try them out as drying towel on next wash


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Tried out my new Pluffle towels for drying and I think this is the way forward !

After blowing the car off with the leaf blower I managed to dry the full car using one 16x16 Pluffle towel and it wasn't even nearly saturated afterwords. I don't know how they would be if you were not to air dry the car first

So much easier than using a big cumbersome traditional drying towel :thumb:

CarPro Ech2o used as drying aid


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

markcaughey said:


> Tried out my new Pluffle towels for drying and I think this is the way forward !
> 
> After blowing the car off with the leaf blower I managed to dry the full car using one 16x16 Pluffle towel and it wasn't even nearly saturated afterwords. I don't know how they would be if you were not to air dry the car first
> 
> ...


Interesting Mark. I wasn't keen on them and demoted them to drying/applying crystal sealant to my alloys.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Yes Mark as Brian said, Interesting.
Each to their own but I would not want the hassle of using a leaf blower and then going over with a towel. Much prefer a cumbersome towel that dries it in one hit.


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

not much help but I got this today while on holiday in the U.S,works out at £7.09 for this drying towel in Walmart.6 sq ft which is a shade over 1/2 sq metre weighs in at 430 grams(so approx. 900gsm) although is a 87/13 mix but feel very nice and plush, advises to wash before use and needs the label cutting off


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

gishy said:


> not much help but I got this today while on holiday in the U.S,works out at £7.09 for this drying towel in Walmart.6 sq ft which is a shade over 1/2 sq metre weighs in at 430 grams(so approx. 900gsm) although is a 87/13 mix but feel very nice and plush, advises to wash before use and needs the label cutting off


I think it's a real shame and think they're missing out, that Asda don't stock some of what Walmart do in the car cleaning / detailing range...


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

markcaughey said:


>


I like that trigger bottle!


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Brian1612 said:


> Interesting Mark. I wasn't keen on them and demoted them to drying/applying crystal sealant to my alloys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I like them however my car is well protected and had been air dried via leaf blower so to be fair the towel didn't have much work todo. Would be interesting to try it without blowing the car off

According to the JunkMans video the towels work well saturated as well :thumb:

The Flairosol bottles are outstanding by far my favourite for QD / Spray Wax etc


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

brooklandsracer said:


> Yes Mark as Brian said, Interesting.
> Each to their own but I would not want the hassle of using a leaf blower and then going over with a towel. Much prefer a cumbersome towel that dries it in one hit.







This video shows using the one saturated towel.

As I said I have not tried this method and did use the leaf blower first but I think I will try this process the next time around. With my wash setup the leaf blower isn't that much of a hassle however if I could cut it from my wash process then great :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> CYC , how about a little group buy on these with Free delivery as you seem to have a nice level in stock? I need another for a back up to the similar one I have already:thumb:


Cheeky bump


----------



## Raj24v (Aug 24, 2014)

Derekh929 said:


> CYC , how about a little group buy on these with Free delivery as you seem to have a nice level in stock? I need another for a back up to the similar one I have already:thumb:


Think we should get this rolling.... :thumb:


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Recommended.https://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/...MItKnN5PmL5AIVmZ3VCh0iKgGfEAQYAiABEgJoRPD_BwE


----------

